# looking for Carpet tracks



## Robert421 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for a carpet track in southwest Michigan or northwest Indiana. I live in the middle of rc nowhere land and any help you can offer will be greatly appreciated


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Not really close, but there is a small indoor track in Mishiwaka, IN - Michiana Raceway. Here is a link to their website - (http://www.michianarc.com/)

There is a Hobbytown USA in Merriville, IN. They are too small to have an indoor track, but they might know of racing in the area. Here is a link with contact info (http://www.hobbytown.com/Merrillville-IN/).

You might also want to check out the Indiana & Michigan track forums on RCTECH. Here is a link (http://www.rctech.net/forum/indiana-michigan-racing-134/)

There is also a track finder tool here on Hobbytalk. Here is the link (http://www.hobbytalk.com/trackfinder/)

Hope this info helps.


----------



## Robert421 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info, lots of good stuff there. cheers


----------

